# Field etiquitte



## born to hunt (Mar 13, 2002)

Question for field hunting- I was on a field with a ton of ducks on it last week and set up there at 0500 the next morning. All was good until another pickup comes on the same field at 10 to 7 and sets up 400 yards downwind of us. It turns out he was a guide, though I will not mention his name here for sake of the question.

My question is, that if you see another pickup set up on a field, Is it acceptable to set up an the same field in the aforementioned manner? I asked him what he was thinking and his only reply was "other guys have done it to me".

I was so surprised at his complete lack of professionalism that I just turned around and left. He did it 2 mornings in a row. We both shot ducks, but is that at all the norm?

How about some thoughts?


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

From my personal standpoint, if somebody is in a field before i get there I just let it go and try to find some other place. The exact attitute of "somebody has done it to me" is obviously not the right attitude to take. That's how a lot of small things get blown out of proportion and a tremendous amount of tension is built up. The sun will still come up tomorrow if you don't have a banner day.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

It is quite jackasswardly. I refuse to set up in the same field as someone and g/o's don't really have the option to "share a hunt" like freelancers as part of the group will be paying to hunt there.

If that happened to me, and the guide was an *** about it, I know exactly what I would do. 1) I would ask his clients if they had already paid. 2) I give them the invitation to hunt for FREE with myself and my group, if they had paid for this morning I tell them they can hunt with me tomorrow. 3) I would GIVE UP my layout blind for the hunt to let someone who had intended to hunt with a guide to hunt with me. 4) I would bite my thumb in the guides general direction.

Granted, the groups of guys I hunt with could generally compete with the amount of decoys a guide could provide (actually, when decoys are pooled, most guides would have trouble keeping up with many of the people around here).


----------



## born to hunt (Mar 13, 2002)

I was not at all mean. Maybe I should have been. What was even worse was when he did it the second morning


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Man ....2 days in a row,and by the same G/O? If I was in the situation I would have gotten my car and parked 100yds from his crew?
That's just me though. I have been burned by the worst G/O in the state to many time to put up with it any more! Sit and have coffee, and everytime a duck flies around give the horn a good honk. (If they even make it that close)


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I would make it my personal goal to get all my buddies together every weekend and set up in the field with him or the field next to him with every decoy we had and try to run traffic on his birds.


----------



## Labsroc01 (Mar 23, 2004)

This guy sounds like a complete As$hole! I had some NR's move into a field on me this past week after my crew and I were almost set up and they decided they were going to hunt 300 yards away downwinding us. Of course I approached them and got the sob story how this is the only field they found and they would like to hunt it. That's fine, but don't down wind us and hunt only 300 yards away. So, my easy solution was to invite them to hunt with us. We already had five so why not make it eight. End solution we all had a great hunt shooting out limit of Greenies with a few bounus Pintails and 4 Honkers! Them Wisconsin boys were tickled pink! :wink:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I agree with Mav. I would get all my guys set in the field so they would have somewhat of a good hunt and then I'd take a dozen of so duck decoys and my spinner and I would set up a 100 yards or so in front of them. If he gave me any ****, I'd call the warden for harrassment! Getting tired of the dumb a$$s out there. Also while were on the topic. The next time anyone is in the process of shooting the roost with a boat...please think about what you are doing to all the field hunters in the area! If I was down winded by a couple of guys and I was paying a guide, I'd be furious! Ask the guys to hunt with you it'll really piss off the guide and they'll get a good hunt.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

we were just downwinded on saturday. it's happened to us so many times that i don't even want to get into it. :eyeroll: i do like the car idea though.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

thats pretty sad, youd expect some professionalism, but hey, i guess it takes all kinds of people to make the world go around, nobody will be able to get into my fields when i hunt, we park the truck by the gate so no one can get in, id like to see some sorry s.o.b. get over that slick cattle guard carryin decoys which, i am a solo hunter, so in most cases, unless the guy is a complete ***, i will let him come out and set his dekes up with mine, and i can have some conversation, and i can make a friend in the field, but unless the guy has his blind beside mine, nobody is hunting my field ESPECIALLY DOWN WIND :beer:


----------



## recker (Oct 12, 2003)

I would leave in a second. If someone is in a spot i wanted i move on to the next one. Even if i could still setup and not really ruin their hunting. I think it is much more enjoyable to have a spot to yourself. Given that I also move on even if the next spot is not nearly as good.Hunting should not have to be about trying to pull ducks away from someones elses spread. It is truely sad how the sport has gone downhill in the last five years. The ethics of so many people are gone or they never had them.

[email protected]


----------



## 870 webfoot (Oct 19, 2004)

Man after reading about all of the people that set up 300 hundred yards downwind of you I couldn't help but wonder what if somebody was useing that cotote hevi shot?Might do more than put somebody's eye if you had to head rake a cripple on foot.What do you think?


----------



## bchunter (Jan 29, 2004)

Sounds like some of you guy's should starting packing a box of clays while hunting and if someone set's on top of you and screws your day anyways might as well screw there's with a few rounds of trap when the birds are flying :lol:


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

That's past poor behaviour. If I come upon someone else set-up in a field, slough or wildlife area that I planned to hunt - I simply go somewhere else. The only exception would be if the area was large enough to accomodate two groups. Then, if possible, I ask the guys that got there first which direction they plan to hunt so we stay out of each others way. It's supposed to be fun, not a competition. We were all taught to share and be nice in kindergarten, it's sad that many seem to have forgotten.

On a postive note, last Wednesday I had two guys pull in right behind me on a WMA landing. They had followed me for 8 miles. Instead of a foot race they were considerate and asked where I planned to set-up. Then they said they would set in a different spot and wished me good luck. So there are a few folks out there that still do it right.


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

On the flip side to this. We were out hunting last weekend and were all set up at 5:30 and sure enough right about first shooting light about three trucks started out into our field right for us..I simply got up and started walking towards them as they unloaded there decoys and said that we were already set up and have been for the last hour and the guys said ohh sorry and picked up and move to a diffrent field down the way. They ended up getting two geese... We got 12...Moral to the story early bird gets the worm...
Bandhunter


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

I was upwinded 300 yards pheasant hunting, thanks alot!

Really what is going on these days!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Today I was woke up by Wisconsin (obviously sportsmen) shooting up the local kids duck pond a couple hundred yards from my house, how desperate they must be, they certainly are not hunters if they can't find a spot out side of the 1/4 mile no shooting area around town. What loosers these people are!!!!


----------



## born to hunt (Mar 13, 2002)

I was happy not to swear, flip off, or mame anyone. It was crystal clear that he only concerned with getting his client his birds and nothing else. I had seen him earlier in the week watching a field in the evening, and we decided not to even go there in the morning because he was watching it and assumed he's be there. He had seen us watching this field the previous evening and then had the stones to show up at 10 to 7. At least get there early.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Isn't that one of the Ten Comandments? "Thou shall not covet another mans hunting field". Just currious was the field posted? Did both parties have permission? I was of the understanding that G/Os HAD to have permission to hunt private land posted or not.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Yep, the remedy would have been to pack up and drive near his spread and honk the horn everytime a bird flew by. He would have gotten the point eventually.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Sad to say that this has happened to us many times over the 40 years we have been hunting waterfowl but I am very proud of the fact that not once have we ever done this to another group. It is nice to get there early but unless you spread your vehicles out or at least go talk to the other group and try to work out a compromise there is a possibility that you could be downwinded. But then again there will always be those that are in it only for themselves. :eyeroll:


----------



## Im4Fishing&amp;Hunting (Mar 19, 2003)

well guess sounds like you have been having trouble, I guess I have been hunting for 6 years and I have been downwinded 2 times, I have had lots of ppl come to fields after I have set up and I give them 2 options, hunt with my party or leave! and when I scout I always look for a backup spot incase someone beats me to a field! I would never set up in a field someone else is already in it's just unethical to me and just the way the way I was brought up I guess! but this is just how I handle the situation!!!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I think somebody turned in our problem children, I see they were outa there about the time the Sheriff showed up. I hope they learned to get at least 1/4 mile from town.

I had put a note on their windshield letting them know people live in Upham yet and maybe get alittle farther out to start hammering the birds. I figured the note should be all it takes if they have any respect at all for us locals, but I guess somebody else was done putting up with it.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

It is getting so bad now, that when you get to a field first, the group that shows up next will simply go down to the roost and blaze them off at first light. It has happened to me three times already this year, not exactly the way to make new friends or influence people in a good way.


----------



## Dr. Drake (Oct 19, 2004)

If it is another group of just average hunters, ask them to join you or tell them to leave. If it is a guide, tell him to leave or you are going to park your truck right in the middle of his spread and drink coffee, with your brights on. If he calls your bluff, you may have to sacrifice a hunt, but it will be the last time he does it to you. He won't run the risk the next time with paying customers. You should give out his name so others in the area will know to do the same.

There is one thing to keep in mind when asking strangers to join you. Not all have the same level of safety that you may have. I occasionally join another group of hunters in the field when we arrive at the same time, and everyone is cool hunting together. I always make it a point to go over some safety rules and plan a strategy for who shoots where and who calls the shot. Also, if you have a dog, and they don't, they likely may not be used to hunting with dogs. If it's upland hunting, especially, remind them to pass on low flying birds unless they are absolutely certain where the dog is. I just remind them that there is no bird worth more than my dog!


----------



## eskay (Aug 21, 2004)

All right guys,

Having read the posts here and also other threads, how far away would you consider it far enough to set up? The next field, out of sight, mile away? Personally, I wouldn't set up in the same field no matter the distance. Just don't like the possibility of confrontation, and I wouldn't want it done to me. I wouldn't be comfortable being within sight of another group.

Just would like your input from hunters who field hunt on a regular basis. Field hunting is our little secret over here, and we're just starting to figure it out.


----------



## Im4Fishing&amp;Hunting (Mar 19, 2003)

eskay- I see where you are coming from I wouldn't set up in a field with someone else either but I would go accross the road. that isn't that big of a deal, then it's all about who has a better spread or if anything you'll maybe pull in the bird they shot at in the "primary feed" just my thought...


----------



## marshrat (Apr 2, 2004)

This sort of thing has happened to everyone. And poor etiquette is not exclusive to hunting. But look at the positive side. . . think about how lucky you all are to have access to unposted land. Where else in the country could you drive out to a field to hunt w/o permission. Of course, the downside is that others can do the same.

Perhaps you should hunt in a state where all land is posted so you have to get written permission and you can be sure to have the field to yourself.


----------



## born to hunt (Mar 13, 2002)

marshrat-

I realize what a blessing it is to be able to hunt here. I am not sure where you get off telling me where else I should hunt though...I asked a question and do believe that it was answered quite cogently and correctly. If I ever need to know where to hunt, I will be sure that you are the first person I ask.

Thanks to all to helped clarify this issue. It is my sincere hope that guides will be able to peacefully coexist with freelancers. Good luck to all and please be safe.

God bless


----------



## Forky (Sep 22, 2004)

Marshrat-

It seems to me in this case it is the guide with the Local license plates that needs to realize what a priveledge it is to hunt where landsa are not posted and respect others. It sounds to me like Born to Hunt tries to get an issue clarified and make sure he did not-misinterpret what he witnessed.

These sites would be much more productive if people that just want to stir the pot would keep quiet when this post has clearly not been written to deface anyone.

Just my opinion -

Forky


----------



## marshrat (Apr 2, 2004)

Born to hunt,
Sorry to offend you. I don't agree with the guides actions any more than the others. My comments were not meant for you, but for some of the other posters that I felt are giving very poor advice. For example, tonight I took my 12 year old daughter out on her very first duck hunt. We were the first to the slough and were getting some good shooting. Then two other guys showed up and set up about 2 blocks away and competed for every bird. Our hunt essentially ended when that happened. Now according to some of the advice on this site, I should have meanedered over to their spread, put on bright orange and yelled at every duck that came near their spread. But you know what, the land was not posted. I think you said it right when you called your post "field etiquette." Hope you will accept my apology.


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

Sometimes you just have to bite your tongue and shrug it off; even if it ****** you off a lot...it sucks but sometimes it is just what you have to do...


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

If that would have happened to me I would have promptly marched 100 yards downwind of his spread with 2 decoys and told him that if that's how he's going to play, then fine...neither one of us is going to shoot any ducks today. If he has no ethical problem with downwinding another spread who was there first he can't ***** if you turn around and do the same. Then I would have sat there and shot at every flock of ducks coming to the field when they hit about 100 yards.

When someone focks you over like that it's worth more to me to not shoot a duck and dick them over then it would be to salvage any type of hunt after that. :******:


----------



## born to hunt (Mar 13, 2002)

marshrat-

It's all good. I just did not want to blossom into the NR/Resident deal agian. And for the record, that guy that set up near you and your daughter is a LOSER. Good job taking the kiddo's out too. Hope she shot some ducks.

BTH


----------



## H20fowl (Aug 11, 2004)

These guides take out people who pay big money and expect to shoot birds. Now if they show up into a field and someone is set up, I can about imagine what goes through their head. I think the behavior that happened is like a little kid. They might "know" what they are doing is wrong, but they are in a pinch and they end up being an a$$. I guess maybe what we should do is especially after the 2nd time, is slip a name on one of the forums and let the boys run wild with it. But I guess all that would probably do is give another guide name recognition with NR hunters. But I think it is time to start sharing who is decent and who isn't. The guides are in business and the last time I checked, people who have shady business pratices go out of business!!!!!! Maybe that would teach them!!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

matt i really like your idea. you would maybe end up getting shot though.


----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

I had a guide tell me that the Outfitter that he has been working for for years gave him instructions to down wind any freelancer if ever beaten to there spot. He turned pretty red after he let that slip. I am with Matt,anyone down winds me won't get any shots that day.


----------



## Trigger (Jun 21, 2004)

Sorry boys but this has nothing to do with guides and outfitters and has EVERYTHING to do with simple human respect and field etiquitte. It is wrong who ever does this. Everything on this site turns into being about residents and nonresidents or guides and outfitters. Why does it always have to be that way. I love this site but it gets real sick of the same bashing that continues on nearly every post. If we as the "true" sportsmen and women would all try to "play by the same rules" and practice good sportmanship our outdoor experience would all be enhanced. It is unfortunate that some just cannot figure this out and we as the respectful hunters end up paying for their problems. Example... some shooting birds of the roosts... we thus loose our birds to an early migration to somewhere else.

Respectfully,

Brian


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Brian. You're right, this has everything to do with basic human decency. Many of us don't like the premise of guiding and the inherent landlocking that goes along with it, though. So I will be fair about it, I will be ****** if you downwind me whether you have clients with you or not. If you do have clients with you, I will do exactly as I have described in my previous post.


----------



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

Many, many years ago I hunted with an older gentleman who taught me a technique I use to this day. It doesn't always work and sometimes we ended up not setting up but those times were no more numerous than the times we got "downwinded."

We would scout the evening before we planned to hunt and note on a map the location of fields that geese were using. However, the next morning we would not bust our butts to get into a field at 0 Dark Thirty but would wait until the birds starting coming off the river. We would watch the first few flocks until we saw where they were going, make sure nobody else was there and then go out and set up. We never had a problem with somebody else being in our field and never competed with someone else. By the time the first geese flew, everyone else was set up and we knew exactly where they were located. We had whole fields all to ourselves and as long as we were in the general flight line we did just fine.


----------



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

I would pay top dollar to go out with a guide that was always second to a field and had no etiquette such as this guy. It really shows that he has alot of class and experience when he has to set up in a field with another spread. Feel sorry for the guys he was guideing, oh yeah no i don't.


----------

